# 4yr female wgsd, sp, UTD on shots,"Nakita"



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I have an email from a lady in Valley, AL who is trying to rehome her female WGSD. The dog is supposed to be spayed and utd on shots. She is taking her in this week to get her HW tested. I have a pic but phtobucket won't cooperate again


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I will try to post the pics later, can't get photobucket to stay open long enough to upload the pic from email.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Finally got it to work. Here's Nakita.


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Nice name.. Dang, I was hoping no one else had used her name







*


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Well it is spelled differently if that makes you feel any better! lol


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

She tested negative for heartworms.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Bump for Nakita


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Any takers for Nakita? I just can't take her. If I take anything in right now it will be one of the black ones in Tuscaloosa.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Nakita is still looking for a new home.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

More info on Nakita. She has never been inside so is probably not housebroken. She has never been around cats. She is a dominant female and doesn't like other female dogs but does OK around owner's male dog. Owner thinks it may be jealousy. She has been around small kids some, may be a bit too much for them, not aggressive but jumped on and slobbered on a 5 yr old. Likes people just fine. I have her courtesy posted on my site now but I just don't have anywhere to put her and no foster homes.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Bump for Nakita. Sorry mods, should have listed her as Valley, AL first. I forget sometimes. I had someone go eval her, will post that here tonight.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

> Quote: I was able to go yesterday (Monday) to meet with Nakita's owner and see Nakita. Nakita is now 5 years old and came from owner's parents' two GSDs who were purebred. Nakita has no papers however.
> Nakita was by herself in a 10x10 well kept kennel when I arrived. Of course, all the dogs barked when my strange car pulled up. Owner let Nakita out of her kennel and into the enclosed area around her back deck. Still not a lot of room and Nakita raced out and around very hyper. She was VERY friendly and (as owner had described) she jumped on us as a greeting with kisses and happy wags. Nakita is a BEAUTIFUL, BIG GIRL!!! She has a fluffy white coat with lots of feathering (Owner's other white GSD has shorter hair with almost no feathering). This is not to say that she is a long haired shepherd...she's just got a full coat. The picture on petfinder DOES NOT DO THIS BEAUTIFUL GIRL JUSTICE!!! Now in retrospect, I really wish that I had thought to take a better picture of her. I think a good picture really does make a difference when adopting dogs out.
> I looked the dog over and tried to examine her teeth. She did not mind it so much, as she could not stay still long enough for me to examine them. After about 5 minutes she settled down enough that she wasn't racing around, just sniffing and trying to interact with the Huskies. Nakita came to me every time I called her name. At one point, Owner opened her mouth and I came to finish the teeth exam. Nakita didn't mind me touching all over her and her teeth looked good. At one point two of the other dogs got into a tiff . Nakita was interested and went to the outside of their kennel and barked...... I did not see Nakita get fixated on either one of the other dogs... after the dogs resolved their differences (about 3-5 seconds) Nakita moved on... She was much more interested in the 5 year old little boy looking out the back door of the deck. I think she really wanted to get to him and get some attention from him. But the deck had a gate that she could not get past. She layed over the gate hoping to get closer to the little boy.
> In conclusion, I would say that Nakita is a LOVELY dog. She looks healthy and happy, but needs more exercise and more attention. She needs to learn some basic manners and how to greet people, but other than that she looks like a perfect dog that would fit in with a family with older children. She is not housetrained. Owner says Nakita LOVES to ride in the car. If an adoptive home has other dogs, I would make sure the owners know how to properly introduce Nakita and would monitor her behavior until she was completely trustworthy.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Bump again


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Echo, White Paws? Anyone wanting a female GSD? She sounds like a sweet dog.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Bump up for Nakita


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Up you go nakita


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Poor Nakita. I hoped someone would fall in love with you.


----------



## Bobbi (Mar 9, 2009)

shes awsome!!!!some one please get her


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I agree


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Trying to keep Nakita on page 1


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Giving Nakita another bump


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Nakita is still waiting for a new home. I've only had two inqurues on her, one never replied when I asked him to fill out an app & the other one has female dogs which probably won't work. She deserves a good home, anyone got room for a female?


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Bump!

What a pretty girl!


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Bump bump bump


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Still hoping to help Nakita find a new home.


----------

